# Suche AIO CPU Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 9 3950X



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Liebes Forum,

wie immer wende ich mich an euch, auch da ich bei Wasserkühlungen absoluter Laie bin,
und ich mit den aktuellen Produkten diverser Hersteller nicht vertraut bin.

Meine PC-Komponenten könnt Ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen.
Da mein Ryzen 9 3900X jetzt durch einen Ryzen 9 3950X ersetzt wird,
möchte ich meinen derzeitigen Luftkühler durch eine AIO CPU Wasserkühlung ersetzen.
Einerseits weil ich mit der Idle Temperatur von 50-60 Grad momentan nicht zufrieden bin,
andererseits weil mein Luftkühler meine "Bling Bling" RAM Riegel bedeckt 
Ich muss jedoch anmerken, dass ich kein Fan von einer riesen Volksfestbeleuchtung bin.
Der RAM ist meine einzig leuchtende Komponente. Und die Lüfter der CPU-Wasserkühlung müssen daher
nicht leuchten. Lediglich wenn der Kühlerteil, der auf der CPU sitzt, leuchten würde, würde mir das gefallen. 

Mein Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design Define R6 PCGH-Edition

Platz für einen 360 Radiator hätte ich in der Front! Dort sind derzeit 2x 140mm Lüfter verbaut.
Jedoch hätten auch 3x 120mm Lüfter Platz. Ein weiterer 140mm ist derzeit an der Rückseite angebracht.

Reicht der Luftdurchlass aus, mit dem 140mm Lüfter im Heck und dem Radiatoren in der Front mit 3x 120mm Lüfter?



Anzumerken wäre noch, dass ich ein Silent-Freund bin. Meine Lüfter laufen durchgehend mit 500-600 rpm (be quiet! Shadow Wings 2).
Es sollten daher von Haus aus leise PWM-Lüfter für den Radiator beiliegen.
Mein Budget liegt bei etwa 150 Euro, maximal 200 Euro.


Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten zu meinen Fragen und auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## MaW85 (10. Juli 2020)

Nutz dein Gehäuse voll aus und mach oben ein 420mm Radiator rein.

Phobya Strike 420 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Dazu müsste ich jedoch das geschlossene Gehäuse Define R6 oben öffnen. (Deckel abnehmen).

Ich habe Angst, dass mir das System insgesamt zu laut wird, wenn ich das mache.
Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MaW85 (10. Juli 2020)

Eindeutigh ein Denkfehler, wenn die Lüfter  wirklich nur bei so 500-600 drehen sollen. Bis 900-1000 U/min wirst du unter vollast kaum etwas hören.


----------



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn das so ist, dann kommt der Radiator eindeutig in den Deckel 

Welche 420er Komplettsets für die CPU sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## MaW85 (10. Juli 2020)

Für 80€ kannst nichts falsch machen, andere Anbieter liegen deutlich drüber.
Komplettsets mit Radiatorgröße: 420mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

AIOs haben auch die Angewohnheit das die Pumpe recht laut sein kann.

Zu empfehlen wäre auch eine 360er alternative, aber durch die kleineren Lüfter etwas lauter bei gleichen Luftdurchsatz.
120mm sind aber 140mm Lüftern eindeutig unterlegen.

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab &euro;'*'92,09 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Auch für das Geld gut, aber eben weniger Kühlfläche und kleinere Lüfter, die aber top sind.
Dafür noch ein extra Lüfter am Kühler für die VRM am Mainboard.


----------



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Input.

Ich habe noch ein wenig Recherche betrieben.
Alphacool soll eine gute Marke sein, da Sie seit Ewigkeiten im Custom-WaKü Bereich vertreten ist, und die Radiatoren aus Kupfer sein sollen, und nicht nur aus Alu; wie bei den meisten Herstellern.

Ist diese Alphacool Komplettlösung für die CPU empfehlenswert?:

Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU


----------



## MaW85 (10. Juli 2020)

An sich ist es bei AIOs egal was für Material drin ist, wird so oder so ein Speziale Flüssigkeit drin genutzt.

Und der Kühlkörper der Eisbär ist nicht gerade der beste, hat seine Eigenarten. Vorteil der Eisbär, du kannst mal umbauen oder erweitern.
Die Lüfter sind umgelapelte BeQiet Lüfter, die kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, selber welche gehabt. Verstehe den Hype der Lüfter nicht.

Ich würde dir die Phobya empfehlen, alleine für das Geld.
Und die AiO ist ja auch erst 2 Monate auf dem Markt und hat für das Geld sogar ARGB drin, bei Lüfter und Kühler.
Und Phobya ist absolut keine Schlechte Firma, alphacool hat von denen auch  umgelapelte Radiatoren und Lüfter.


----------



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Welche Eigenarten hat der Alphacool Eisbaer denn?

Der Phobya Strike 420 sieht echt spitze aus, für den Preis. Jedoch hat hier ein Käufer die Lautstärke der Lüfter bemängelt. Scheinen nicht unter 800 rpm zu laufen..
Theoretisch könnte ich die Lüfter natürlich tauschen, dann bin ich aber sicherlich auch bei 140-150 Euro.


----------



## MaW85 (10. Juli 2020)

Die Phobya Lüfter haben sogar mehr Min drehzahl. Phobya ist mehr für den Amerikanischen Markt und stehen auf Drehzahl.
Im notfall drei Artic P14 pwm kaufen für nicht mal 20€, das sind auch Top Lüfter mit weniger Drehzahlbereich.
Wie gesagt für das Geld, bekommst kaum besseres.

- Arctic P14 PWM Gehaeuseluefter (140x140x25mm) | Luefter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

- Phobya Strike 420 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


Du kannst die AIO erst mal neben dem System testen, was Lautstärke sagt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2020)

Ray94 schrieb:


> Ist diese Alphacool Komplettlösung für die CPU empfehlenswert?:
> 
> Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU



Das Problem ist, dass die Lüfter mit 1000rpm laufen. Das ist schlicht zu laut.
Da müsstest du die Lüfter gegen andere tauschen, was den Preis erhöht.


----------



## Ray94 (10. Juli 2020)

Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem festgestellt. Ein 420er Radiator funktioniert nicht, da gerade so 30mm zwischen Deckel und meinem RAM liegen. 
Das heißt, es hätte nur der 420er Radiator ohne Lüfter Platz.
Jedoch würde ein 360er Radiator im Deckel hinhauen, da der Radiator hier nicht auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Arbeitsspeicher liegen würde.

Nun gibt es das Phobya Set nicht als 360er Radiator.

Was kann hier empfohlen werden?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2020)

Günstig und ausreichend ist halt der Arctic.
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab &euro;' '92,09 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die Lüfter kann man recht weiter herunter regeln, was sie leise machen. Den Minilüfter kann man abklemmen.


----------



## Shinna (13. Juli 2020)

Ich hab selber die Liquid Freezer II im Einsatz und bin absolut zufrieden. Der kleine VRM Lüfter ist kaum wahrnehmbar. Hier ist ein Test der 280iger Variante YouTube


----------



## LightLoop (15. Juli 2020)

Ray94 schrieb:


> Danke für den Input.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein wenig Recherche betrieben.
> Alphacool soll eine gute Marke sein, da Sie seit Ewigkeiten im Custom-WaKü Bereich vertreten ist, und die Radiatoren aus Kupfer sein sollen, und nicht nur aus Alu; wie bei den meisten Herstellern.
> ...



igorsLAB - YouTube

iGOR teste gerade die neu erscheindende AIO von Alphacool "Eisbär Pro"     

wird demnächst auch ein youtube video (test) online kommen wenn er schon ein bild postet.

Wart die mal ab...


----------



## Firedance61 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich würde in deinem Fall immer zur Alphacool 360 mm greifen und in die Front packen (Radiaotor wird direkt von der Raumluft gekühlt)

Ergänzungen die du benötigst: Gehäuslüfer zum raus blasen hinten über den Spannungswandlern, da dein Towerlüfter weg fällt.
Falls dein Board keine PWM Reglung unterstützt benötigst du eine Lüftersteuerung aquero 5 lite ist ausreichend, da kannst du die Lüfter direkt anschließen, was nicht bei jeder AIO möglich ist, da werden die Lüfter oft direkt von der AIO gesteuert.

Vorteile:
100% modularer Aufbau, dadurch jederzeit erweiterbar und falls etwas defekt ist einzeln austauschbar.
Radiator 100% Kupfer zur besseren Wärmeübertragung. 
Kein unnötiges Bling Bling, dadurch auch sehr günstig. Unter 120 euro. 
Du würdest mit AIO; Noktua Gehäuselüfter und Lüftersteuerung knapp unter 200 Euro liegen

Nachtrag die 360 AIO hat keine PWM Lüfter wie die neue 420, da würde ich die Lüfter tauschen. 

Lüfter für den Radi 3x Noctua NF-P12 PWM, Gehäuse hinten raus NF-A14 FLX

Wichtig für den AM4 Sockel benötigst du eine extra Halterung die nicht im Lieferumpfang ist.


Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Juli 2020)

Firedance61 schrieb:


> Wichtig für den AM4 Sockel benötigst du eine extra Halterung die nicht im Lieferumpfang ist.



Dann schau mal in die Produktbeschreibung, denn die Halterung für AM4 ist vorhanden. Bei meiner 280er Version die ich 2017 bestellt hatte  war sie auch schon vorhanden.


----------



## redlabour (17. Juli 2020)

Ich möchte auch nochmal eine Lanze für den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360er brechen. Leise, günstig, sehr leistungsfähig und für Deine Zwecke als 360er im Deckel ideal. Zusätzlich kein Kabelgewirr - nur ein PWM Kabel das sowohl die Pumpe als auch die 3 P12 Lüfter steuert.

Meine nächste wäre definitiv auch keine teure Corsair oder Co. mehr. Auch wenn ich mit meiner H150i sehr zufrieden bin. Haken an selbiger ist die übertriebene Verkabelung.

Man möge mich steinigen - aber 3 Arctic P12er in die Front um kühle Luft ins Gehäuse und auf das Mainboard zu bekommen und über den Radiator die warme Luft nach oben raus mit den verbauten P12ern erscheint mir immer noch am effizientesten.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> An sich ist es bei AIOs egal was für Material drin ist, wird so oder so ein Speziale Flüssigkeit drin genutzt.


Richtig, der Korrisionsschutz zögert das ganze aber nur etwas raus, gänzlich verhindern tut es aber die Korrosion nicht. Die Finnen werden mit der Zeit trotzdem Oxidieren und sich zu setzen. Nicht grundlos wird auf ALU im Kreislauf mit einem Custom Loop verzichtet.



MaW85 schrieb:


> Und der Kühlkörper der Eisbär ist nicht gerade der beste, hat seine Eigenarten. Vorteil der Eisbär, du kannst mal umbauen oder erweitern.
> Die Lüfter sind umgelapelte BeQiet Lüfter, die kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, selber welche gehabt. Verstehe den Hype der Lüfter nicht.


 Das war bei der ersten Version so, die zweite neue Aurora Lüfter sehen eher nach Enermax Lüfter aus und haben keine Ähnlichkeit mehr mit beQuit. Die neuen Aurora Lüfter können mit 120mm nicht unter 850 U/min drehen und die 140er Lüfter nicht unter 600 U/min. Wir haben diese 120er Lüfter mit einer AIO selbst verbaut und unter Last sind sie schon gut hörbar, wenn auch noch nicht sehr laut. Laut werden sie aber mit voller Drehzahl, wie mit allen anderen Lüfter die es gibt auch so sein wird. Mit 850 U/min sind sie aber noch recht leise und der 140er Lüfter haben wir als Gehäuselüfter verbaut und der ist mit 600 U/min auch sehr leise.

Im allgemeinem sind Drehzahlen der Lüfter immer ein Kompromiss mit den Temperaturen, denn mit niedriger Drehzahl geht die Wassertemperatur höher und damit auch die Temperatur des Prozessors. Es liegt daher am ende ganz darauf an welche Drehzahlen für dich ok sind und dessen Temperatur was daraus entsteht.

Mit 500-600 U/min solltest du aber unter Last keine niedrigen Temperaturen erwarten, denn dazu muss ich selbst einiges an Fläche mit meinem Custom Loop bereit stellen.


----------



## Ray94 (28. Juli 2020)

Ich danke euch vielmals für euren Input und die Empfehlungen.
Meinem Noctua NH-D15 habe ich nochmal die Chance gegeben, sich beim Ryzen 9 3950X zu beweisen,
bevor ich eine der AIO Wasserkühlungen bestellen würde.

Diesmal kam eine Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut WLP zwischen die CPU und den Kühler.
Und siehe da. Im Idle ist die CPU zwar auch bei ca. 50 Grad.
Jedoch ist Sie unter Prime95 nach 30 Minuten Stresstest nie über 65 Grad gegangen,
bei einem Takt von 4-4,3 GHz pro Kern.

Mich hat das aus den Socken gehauen. Ich werde wohl doch beim NH-D15 bleiben.
Ich weiß nicht, warum mein 3900X unter Last damals meistens auf 80-90 Grad kam.
Das einzige was ich anders gemacht hatte, war die WLP zu tauschen.
Von der Arctic MX-4 zur Grizzly Kryonaut. Aber das kann nicht der Grund sein...
Das lag dann wohl an der CPU selbst.

Oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

Mit Idle wirst du die Temperatur mit einem anderem Kühler auch nicht runter bekommen, da es hier einfach an AMD liegt und die Kerne immer wieder aufgeweckt werden. Du kannst daher nur schauen das du dein Energiesparen besser optimiert bekommst.

Arbeite dich mal hier durch: Energiesparplan Zen2 (Ryzen 3000) | ComputerBase Forum
Die Umstellungen im Bios sind dazu sehr wichtig damit alles richtig funktioniert und manche Einstellungen findest du besser wenn du die Sprache des Bios auf English umstellst.

Ansonsten kann es auch sein das der Kühler nicht richtig auflang und kleine Unterschiede gibt es ja von WLP zu WLP auch.


----------



## Ray94 (28. Juli 2020)

Da werde ich mich mal einlesen. Danke dir!

Leider nicht, ich habe die WLP und den Kühler mehrmals neu montiert, und beim 3900X immer das gleiche Problem unter Last gehabt.
Die WLP macht in der Regel auch maximal 2-3 Grad aus.
Ich habe jedoch in anderen Threads bereits gelesen, dass es hier schon desöfteren Probleme gab, beispielsweiße, weil die Kernspannung
der CPU automatisch "zu hoch" geschraubt wird.

Naja, sei es, wie es ist. Ich bin jetzt sehr zufrieden 
Was will man mehr. 65 Grad unter Last habe ich bisher bei keiner CPU erreicht. 
Und die Lüfter arbeiten mit 600 Umdrehungen im Idle flüsterleise.
Unter Last geht der CPU Lüfter maximal auf 1000 Umdrehungen, 
was auch wirklich nur sehr leise wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

Verstehe ich gut, kann da ehe nicht viel dazu sagen, da wir letztens mit dem Rechner meines Sohnes den ersten Ryzen 3900X zusammen gebaut haben. Ich selbst habe noch ein Intel Rechner vor mir stehen und daher habe ich mich in diesem Gebiet bis auf die paar mal mit dem anderem Rechner nicht gut einarbeiten können.

Aber das mit dem Energiesparen hat bei ihm gut geklappt, denn zuvor kam er auch nicht unter 50°C Idle.


----------

